# GB Optimist Rodeo May 14-15



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

Who's fishing this year? 

TWENTY fish categories for only a $20 entry fee. Kids under 10 are free with a registered adult. 

All kinds of prizes including $1,000.00 grand prize. This is one of the oldies & goodies - the 36th year for the Gulf Breeze Optimist club. It's all volunteer run & all the profits go to community projects.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

I am...of course the wind is going to pick up. Where can I find a set of rules?


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like it's gonna be a little rough Saturday now... I need some west wind spots....


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

As it looks Sat is going to be rough and Sun will be nice. See ya'll out there, good luck fishing. But as you know, lets wait until the Thurs weather report.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

My Son and I will be fishing it. Not sure what species we will be targeting yet but we'll be there.


----------

